
Aviation Experts Urge Caution on Releasing Self-Driving Cars - etendue
http://www.wsj.com/articles/aviation-experts-suggest-caution-releasing-self-driving-cars-1469611801
======
CyberFonic
The software for avionics undergoes very detailed software engineering
practices and testing. Critical systems are duplicated. The computers are
ruggedly built and multiple power sources are available.

Yet - planes crash. For example, the auto-pilot disengages when the plane is
no longer in the pre-defined "flight envelope" and the pilots scramble and in
their confusion cause further problems, e.g. Air France 447 - but there are
many others.

By comparison self-driving software is hacked together and the drivers do not
have the many hours of simulator based training before being even allowed into
a cockpit.

For self-driving cars to be safe, we need far better software engineering
practices, computer systems design and driver training. In other words, not
likely!

